# 4 blade on 20hp Mercury 4s



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't have a tachometer - basic boat with tiller. boat is a SaltMarsh 14 and I want to try a four blade. Tempted to buy a Powertech SRT4 10p. Or the SWA4 10p. Curious if anyone has run either of these props on a 20hp four stroke (merc or tohatsu) how they performed vs stock aluminum prop. thanks


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a srt3 10p on my 20....I was hitting the rev limiter with the stock prop. Powertech recommended the srt3. You need a tach though. I used one of the knock off tiny tachs. It did the job and is still kicking.


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

tomahawk said:


> I have a srt3 10p on my 20....I was hitting the rev limiter with the stock prop. Powertech recommended the srt3. You need a tach though. I used one of the knock off tiny tachs. It did the job and is still kicking.


thank you. yeah not messing with a tachometer. will just compare to stock prop. ordered an srt4 10p...will see how it goes. want to get up faster and keep bite when trimmed.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I suspect you will be trading the 10 pitch for a 9 pitch.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, for me it was $14 and 3 minutes to hook up well spent. They were able to nail it on the first try by having that info. Good luck


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

Or know what you're looking for and get exactly what you wanted. 

Thanks for ...well you added nothing but thanks all the same.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Where are you located ?


----------

